

U.S. patent office shortfall worsens - alexjmann
http://www.reuters.com/article/politicsNews/idUSTRE55M76820090623

======
alexjmann
Tim O'Reilly sent this link out on Twitter. His question was "does this
signify a decline in innovation, or the end of a bubble?"

